# TiVo Premiere XL4 With Lifetime and TiVo Stream For Sale!



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm dropping my cable and going Internet only when I move in a month, so it's time to get rid of the TiVo. 

I have an XL4 in great condition with lifetime service and also a TiVo Stream. They're separate auctions, but if you want to buy them together I will cut you a deal on shipping.

If you have any questions, ask away.

TiVo XL4: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item43ba255e60

TiVo Stream: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Stream-/290885807917?pt=US_Internet_Media_Streamers&hash=item43ba252f2d


----------

